# Goodmorning



## spunowski (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm about to venture out to look for finds around the eerie canal area. Does anyone have hints to help me find bottles like dig deep or scout the surface?  It rained kind hard yesterday.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 17, 2016)

Good luck to you. Hope you can find something


----------



## botlguy (Mar 18, 2016)

Walk the banks looking for any sign of trash, tin cans, bricks, glass, etc. Good Luck.        Jim


----------



## foster2100 (Mar 18, 2016)

If there is leaves the trash may be hard to find, i would look in the bends of the canal if there is any as well. I like to look in sort of shallow water and see if there is anything visible from the top of the water.


----------



## spunowski (Mar 20, 2016)

Well this is some of what I found. I don't know how old the bottles are but the brewery opened in mid to late 1800s. When they were drying in the sun, some of them gained a purple blueish tint.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Mar 20, 2016)

The beer bottles are not old enough to be collectible, in my opinion, and the other "Ring Neck" is probably an extract and if unembossed practically worthless in monetary value but it's a good start and the hunt is the most important thing anyway.  Thanks for sharing, keep hunting and let us know what you find.        Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 20, 2016)

Keep searching, and look often, a few days after a rain event. Study photos of vintage bottles on this website, find Lake Erie bottles in the search results. Learn to recognize what is a keeper. We all start with amber beer bottles and turn of the century slicks, there's more out near Lake Erie. Good luck. Rick


----------



## spunowski (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you know approximately what yeast the bottles are from our how to date them? I decided to do this with my Haig and Haig whiskey bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

